# Transfers on Dickies work shirts



## sba55 (Jun 28, 2010)

I saw a question a while back about using transfers on Dickies work shirts. I do some motorcycle designs and tried solid white plastisol transfers on the basic Dickies work shirt (black). Initial result looked awesome but in the wash test the graphic turned grey from the dye bleed from the shirt.

If prewashed it would work but folks don't want an already washed ie "used" shirt with no tags etc.

It may work great on lighter colors but bikers want black.


----------

